# AUS_BASS' BaSs LuReS



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

hi evryone,
i would like to show you some of my lures i use for bass fishing to help beginners interested in catching these beautiful species!


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Ausbass,
Excellent spoon feed on tackle toys for anyone!
Regards,
johnny


----------



## Luke308 (Sep 5, 2007)

Aus_bass,

Nice collection!!

Have you ever had a hit on your black jitter bug?? (Keep it clean)

Cheers
Luke


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Have I ever!!!!

:shock:  :shock: 

The hits I've had on the Jitterbug have been HUGE! I have had Big Bass just boof it like a big cicada.
My favourite lures are listed below;
*Surface Lure:* Predatek MinMin
*Minnow:* Halco Combat
*Bibless Minnow:* Shimano (do not know what model) (it is not shown here as I lost it in amongst the trees @ Toonumbar Dam)
*Soft Plastic Frog:* Scum Frog (Orange frog in Pics)
*Skirted Jigs:* Raymack Jig (Blue, black and white one)
*Spinner Baits:* Never caught anything bass wise with these , but I lost a real good looking one (cost more than $30) below the spillway @ Toonumbar Dam (that dam is a prick, it always steals my lures!)
*Fly:* We use these to great affect when teamed up with a small shrimp on the hook with spinning gear. (It is a khaki green colour.)


----------



## Luke308 (Sep 5, 2007)

Dam!!

I put mine away as i thought it was a dud!! I have never had a reaction to it.

The biggest bass i have caught is on one of those Berkly Frenzy popper (Gree/yellow) they love hittng that thing, along with a green Kakoda Bug.

Cheer,
Luke


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Toonumbar Dam is a GREAT dam BUT i always seem to lose my good lures at it>


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey great collection ausbass,

just wondered have you caught many on those skirted weedless jig things,
i see they are big in japan on bass but havent really seen em used out here.

any tips....?


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

I've never really caught anything with them, but have had follow ups by some bass, cod (eastern cod)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

aus_bass said:


> Toonumbar Dam is a GREAT dam BUT i always seem to lose my good lures at it>


A_b is it a dam that mugs can fish also on a first trip scenario, I gathered all the info years ago on that dam as a camping spot long before I got the yak and hadn't given a thought to it since then.

Being so close to SEQ if it produces OK it may be location for an akff weekend in the future.

As a novice bass bloke looking at you lures is a bit like a lollie store, I don't know what to put in my mouth :lol:


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah,
Many of those lures I purchased myself without intervention from Mum and Dad!
You should see my solftplastic tackle box! (Ihave two large Plano boxes full of them!)
Toonumbar is a great dam for the biggener, as the dam walls (rocky cliffs) and weed banks are the majority of the structure. Sometimes you can find a tree somewhere and the bass will be holding underneath it in the hundreds!
Last time Dad and I went out there we found a tree, lures didn't seem to tempt them (we tried everything in hardbody's and softplastics!), the only way we could catch them was on live shrimp on a light jighead. Seriously, you would just drop it down and hook up to a bass (majority size of 35cm+!).
Toonumbar Dam is where I got my PB bass of all time, 43cm.
Anyway, Dodge you wouldn't want to eat them they have razor-sharp trebels on them! (Just mucking  )


----------



## beardys (Jun 23, 2007)

thats alot of lures just for bass :shock: now lets see your full collection ,
thanks youve given me a few ideas for bass and freshwater lures, cheers.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

just rereading responses to my topic. occy which lure is the manns hothead 5+ deep????


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice collection!

And I see there is now 1002 uses for 'zip' ties.

For those who didn't see it, or can't be bothered looking.
Used to lie on a silicon skirt to spinnerbait.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

occy said:


> some people would no doubt describe as a somewhat obsessive collector of plastic bling. I believe he was crowned AKFF King of the Lures, or some such at the time.:lol:


Self confessed obsessive :?

Treasurer, I believe: Although they never let me near the money as I would have spent it on.......... More plastic bling!


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

occy - the little diver with the black dot and red gill line???
polylureosis - i have changed the use of the zip tie so far, i had replaced it with the smallest zip ties money can buy, but have than changed (figured out a way??) to use some rubber trailer hook rubber (rubber band supplied with BASSMAN Trailer hooks).

some lures have been added to the collection so far;
halco/rmg; scorpion 1.25m depth, in a natural green/silver colour
bassday; kangoku suspending, in the white/see through colour
river2sea; a deep diving lure in a natural green, brown and bronze colour.

good to see some people have benefited from my continued spending!


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

or maybe the fact the caster sometimes accidentaly hits it against rocks/trees when trying to cast it in those elusive tight spots under bankside trees.


----------

